# Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

I was running a couple of last minute errands downtown,...Whoa! There's Penn Digger's van _and_ a lit up fogged over storefront![] U TURN! "Hey Tom,...whatcha doin?"...   "Well, just had an hour or so to dig....I was just thinking about calling you, but everyone couldn't come this late"....Might as well join me since your here!... Cool, Thanks Tom.[] I had just snapped some pics of downtown lights that looked cool aginst the snow before I ran into Tom...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

Unfortunately it wasn't near as pretty inside the building......But hey,...bottles are where you find them...

 That hole with the big rock poking out was where Tom felt there might have been a wood lined privy at one time,...He was right! He had been digging in the rear of the building where the floor was also being replaced, I had been digging up from the privy hole a ways,where the blue bottle came out last Tuesday. The place was a muddy mess.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

Pretty bizarre to be digging at 10:00 at night in a lit and heated building while digging a privy that had to predate this building..Here's where Tom was digging when I arrived....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

Lots of nice shards and a stone cone![]

 Sorry for the blur,...my poor camera is a muddy mess.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

We both gradually gravitated to the wet hole where Tom had mucked out a clear case gin earlier in the week....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry,...forum's movin slow tonight...Bottles started coming about a foot down....mixed with lots of wood...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

We were both waltzing around like drunks, trying to dig thru the wet clay and keep our footing...Tom ran the pump a few times to drain the hole...

 Nerve food...


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm al excited here Joe...[8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

In the rear corner of the privy the bottles were stacked up tight...We're still in the first foot and a half,... so most of the stuff is 1890's...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

We should have pulled out the big rock before we dug down because now it's encased in slop![] [:'(] It'll need to come out before we can square the thing out to the walls....

 Tom, (who's really into local druggists), hit one out of the ballpark with this one!...A previously unknow to us variant from here, with a picture of an OIL DERRICK! I'll try to find a clearer pic, the camera wasn't focusing to well because the lens assy. had mud in it.


----------



## epackage (Jan 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW


 looking good....hope I can stay awake for the rest...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

So cool!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

Small lip chip but who cares for an unknown....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

Another one showing!...what could it be?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

> looking good....hope I can stay awake for the rest...


 
 I hear you Jim!...I'm hurrying because I have to be up at 6 am for work....[8|] Don't worry, we didn't have time to finish the hole anyhow because it was so late...we'll have more soon!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 22, 2012)

That last one showing had us going, but it was a Duffy's....Flasks all over the place too.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

Lot's of commons in the upper layers,...we're really hoping this one goes older when we can clean it out and pump the water...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

Fred's going to have some flasks to pick from![] Hey...The bottles are warming up...it's late, and I'll post some continued dig pics tommorow, or some cleaned up bottles...depends when we go back...In the pic above, The center bottle is a fancy sauce or cologne...I dug just before we left...It's still cold and muddy, but looks like it will be cool. Thanks for looking so far! Stay tuned.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> So cool!


 
 Hey Joe and Mayor Tom,

 I wish I had y'all's ability to find these phenomenal enclosed digging venues, especially of a snowy winter's eve. Heat, light, and bottles galore! Please tell me there's onsite food service or some other pleasant amenities unknown to the rest of us. [8D]

 I wave my idling spade in your direction, and hope to some day, have it so good...

 I'm really looking forward to seeing this derricked druggist all cleaned up, along with his mates.

 "So cool," in spades, men!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck with this one, I hope it produces some more good stuff.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 23, 2012)

UNREAL!!! A dig in the middle of the winter all cozy inside a building! I love that derrick bottle! I cant wait to see it cleaned up also.Nothing says hometown for you guys more than that.Way to go Tom! I hope there are many more great bottles waiting to be born from the earth under there.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 23, 2012)

Lookin good Joe !  Tom really gets those weird locations []
 "With out permissions you can't dig privys" or  bottles under houses []way to go TOM!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

Psyched up to go back,...Thanks guys!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Many early day toilets were located inside large commercial structures. I have dug plenty over the years that were covered by a thin veneer of concrete. Often you could follow the cracks to where they joined and pop a hole dead center in the vault. Most were either thick redwood planks or unmortared brick. Get back after that one ASAP.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Tom  Nice talkin to you today. I know joe made the thread but I'm sure you will chime in sooner or latter[] nice dig you got going on,I think I can stop by tonight, I have half a day I am going to see my brother in Grandville I can help you fling some of that mud [8D]. Geter dug 
   Sr[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Many early day toilets were located inside large commercial structures. I have dug plenty over the years that were covered by a thin veneer of concrete. Often you could follow the cracks to where they joined and pop a hole dead center in the vault. Most were either thick redwood planks or unmortared brick. Get back after that one ASAP.


 
 When did they start making those indoor privies?  I've heard of it, but I wondered if that is any indication of the age.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 23, 2012)

> When did they start making those indoor privies?


 
 there have been indoor privys since at least the 1700s.  Jeffersons Monticello had one I believe.

 Its more common to find house additions that were just built on top of old privys.


----------



## towhead (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome!  Can't wait for the rest of the story!  -Julie


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> We should have pulled out the big rock before we dug down because now it's encased in slop![] [:'(] It'll need to come out before we can square the thing out to the walls....
> 
> Tom, (who's really into local druggists), hit one out of the ballpark with this one!...A previously unknow to us variant from here, with a picture of an OIL DERRICK! I'll try to find a clearer pic, the camera wasn't focusing to well because the lens assy. had mud in it.


  I moved that huge bolder today Joe[]-------since i am working a block away--i some how ended up at the dig site with a shovel in my hand[8|]---got a few nice food jars--nice aqua color-----a large strap sided flask from Tom!---Chemical bottle-embossed.  Hope to get back in there--when all 3 of us can dig it!------A big thanks to Tom for sharing his dig[]-----~Fred.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to get back in there--when all 3 of us can dig it!


 
 3? [8|][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay, got home from work and cleaned the ones I brought home last night...granted,...nothing too exciting here by most folks standards, but still fun to dig and a good start...A couple of popular standbys, A Duffy's and a Moxie Nerve Food, and a clear picnic/punkinseed flask...also..A really cool little ornate "Christmas tree" looking bottle...Here's a few pics. Fred, glad you got down there to dig today.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

Cologne/perfume...Or fancy sauce bottle?....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

Ornate...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

Neck....

 Tom has the Oil derrick druggist still, I'll need to get some cleaned up pics of that...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

> Nothing says hometown for you guys more than that.Way to go Tom! I hope there are many more great bottles waiting to be born from the earth under there.


 
 Same thing I was thinking Tim...Thanks.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

> i some how ended up at the dig site with a shovel in my hand


 
 Funny, How that keeps happening....[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Surf,...Well spoken as usual...you'd always be welcome on a dig with us.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cacarpetbagger
> 
> Good luck with this one, I hope it produces some more good stuff.


 
 Steve,...thank you, I still need to get with Tom and see what else he found today...


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool story - amazing pictorial druggist!


----------



## madman (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Okay, got home from work and cleaned the ones I brought home last night...granted,...nothing too exciting here by most folks standards, but still fun to dig and a good start...A couple of popular standbys, A Duffy's and a Moxie Nerve Food,Â and aÂ clear picnic/punkinseed flask...also..A really cool little ornate "Christmas tree" looking bottle...Here's a few pics. Fred, glad you got down there to digÂ today.


 wow those are some great finds!  congrats!


----------



## David Fertig (Jan 23, 2012)

There's an Amish shop that I go to sometimes.  Has an indoor privy (can I call it that if it's inside?).  It can't be more then about 20 years old.  It's on an interior wall where one building joins another older building, but it looks like it was built as part of the newer one.  Looks like any other restroom except that instead of a toilet, there is a box sort of bench with a toilet seat - just like a privy.  I didn't have a flash light, but it sounded large/deep.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  4----my bad![8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 23, 2012)

That's it, Joe & Co.! I've had enough of your amazing digs inside the bowels of Bradford buildings. I am determined to score one of my own before the year is out! Nothing else to do during the winter, anyway. I'll find what buildings have crawlspaces, and see if they'll let me squirm around under there in pursuit of glass. I already have a couple ex drugstores located. Nice finds, men! And many more to ya.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, Gunth, Jim, Tim, Madman, Steve (cobaltbot),Fred, Dave, and Connor...(hope I didn't miss anyone)...Oddly interesting this info on indoor privys....Strange as it may sound we've been hoping to secure permission for a local house that local tradesman folks insist has/had a, from the joists down to the dirt, wooden chute where there was once an actual indoor privy....Matt, I've noticed a lot of the additions at these tear down we go to seem to naturally fall where it was once practical to locate a privy....When I crawled under the still floored section of this current building yesterday (disgusting crawl, it was[:'(]) I happened upon either a stone liner or an old well,...the area was only 12 to 16" high and whatever this was, was mortored/cemented over...I couldn't see the top except to tell it had been sealed. (Might be something like Caldiger2 referred to)  Strangely there were unmarked baby nursers scattered all over the surface...I crawled it because that's where Tom's "Hurlburt's Tracheal Drops" was found. Connor, We notice a lot of these buildings (including last nights),...had trap doors...which seemed to double as convinient trash holes...I say go for it. We've been surprised quite a few times.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Cool story - amazing pictorial druggist!


 

 Steve,

 Thanks.  The derrick druggist bottle is neat because the town was an oil boom town around 1870 and still has the oldest continuosly operating oil refinery in the world.  Around the time of that bottle nearly all the trees on the surrounding hills were cut down and there were hundreds, if not thousands of oil derricks everywhere.  I have more than a hundred local druggists, but never saw this one before.


 PD


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Many early day toilets were located inside large commercial structures. I have dug plenty over the years that were covered by a thin veneer of concrete. Often you could follow the cracks to where they joined and pop a hole dead center in the vault. Most were either thick redwood planks or unmortared brick. Get back after that one ASAP.


 

 The privy pre-dated the present building for sure.  There is an early 1880's house set to be torn down in the near future that has a long wooden chute off a side addition or porch.  I say long because the house is built on a hill.  We have permission to hit that one before or after it is torn down as well.  No heat or electric lights on that dig though.

 edit, I see Joe beat me to it.

 PD


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 23, 2012)

We gotta see some pics... I'm a fan of bottles with weird pictures like that.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 23, 2012)

> oil derricks everywhere


 
 I'll say,...LoL, there was one right out back![]


----------



## rockbot (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Ornate...


 
 Nice digs Joe and company. Great variety. How deep does it go?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sacramento, California, only goes back to 1849, but indoor commercial toilets were in use as soon as late in that year when the more or less "permanent"
  structures were built.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I remember when I first pulled out when of those Duffy's I thought I found the holy grail. [] Nice little fancy bottle.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 24, 2012)

One pit we dug had over 150 Duffy's and 98 blob and hutch sodas in it. Some of the Duffy's were gnarly crude with applied tops and nice color. Those were saved, the rest went back for fill. When we knocked on the door a large black lady answered and told us "Bottles? Ain't no bottles back there, but go ahead." She was wrong. Besides the chock-o-block privy there was a big 55 gallon drum full of Night Train Express fortified wine bottles. Those also went into the hole, along with everything else in the back yard. There were also a couple of killer 1880s embossed punkinseeds in there, too.

 Joe, what happened to all of the "hit and miss" gasoline engines that must've been in use with those derricks? I'll bet that there was a ton of 'em around there.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 24, 2012)

cool dig... that oil derrick pharm is sweet!  I always like finding the older Moxie bottles too, they're usually quite crude.  Looks like a late 1880's privy's, in the top at least...!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 24, 2012)

I forgot to take a picture of the bottom of that little bottle.  It says PatentAppldFor.  Any clues to what the bottle might be?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> One pit we dug had over 150 Duffy's and 98 blob and hutch sodas in it. Some of the Duffy's were gnarly crude with applied tops and nice color. Those were saved, the rest went back for fill. When we knocked on the door a large black lady answered and told us "Bottles? Ain't no bottles back there, but go ahead." She was wrong. Besides the chock-o-block privy there was a big 55 gallon drum full of Night Train Express fortified wine bottles. Those also went into the hole, along with everything else in the back yard. There were also a couple of killer 1880s embossed punkinseeds in there, too.
> 
> Joe, what happened to all of the "hit and miss" gasoline engines that must've been in use with those derricks? I'll bet that there was a ton of 'em around there.


 
 Micheael,...There's still quite a few of them around here...They used them in later (t.o.c. up into the 60's and 70's) central powerhouses where rodlines ran out thru the woods to raise and lower the "jacks"... Our oil well museum has a working 70' derrick with a 4 cylinder "Buffalo" engine that runs it...We even have a few old timers that still pump the central powers...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not sure yet Tony...[] When Tom and Fred dug yesterday they hit a super thick layer of wooden shingles and the pump gave out...[8|] When we get back we'll let you know,...I hope it's deep enough to have some older stuff too!


----------



## Bottlehoe (Jan 29, 2012)

How cool is that!!  I would love to be digging inside this time of year!!  We are cliombing the walls waiting for spring!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Well. (LoL)...Fred, Tom Laur and me decided to get together and finish the downtown privy today.  We found some oil ourselves.....The usual black & oily (really reeks of crude oil) privy mud, with standing _and_ flowing water.... We pumped as much water as possible out, probably around 40 gallons, and got back to digging the privy out. Where Fred and Tom stopped digging last Monday afternoon, there was still a shelf of solidly packed wooden shingles in half the hole....Before we headed downtown, we stopped at Tom's house upon a gracious invite for breakfast from him and his wife.....

 Lauren, (unbeknownst to her) enjoying the last few clean and dry moments in her day...[] (Hanging out with Vinney)...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Just like Rick JJ, there's usually always a cat around....

 Penn Digger's cat, "Pickle"... Laur always takes good pictures....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

This is the sight that greeted us when we walked into the building....[]

 The privy....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

We were just getting started and the cameras batterys started to give out...[>:]  I didn't get any pics of this coming out, but it was one of those great moments when you have two bottles or more going at once....unfortunately the other was lip, neck, and body, but the base was missing....who cares, because the whole one was this weird hybrid looking hutch that has eluded us so often![] Penn Digger just recently picked one up at the Pittsburgh show, because we've never been able to dig enough of one to identify what type of bottle it was...just the panel w/ the horeshoe... So I was lucky enough to dig a lucky horseshoe bottle!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Due to the camera malfunctions, We don't have any more dig pics...Laur managed a couple brief vids which we'll add in at the end...Mr. Fred dug an awesome crude aqua shoo fly flask, two seperate parts of oil lamps,...one milkglass, and a very cool shaving mug, which he gifted to me... Laur was after me to take a few shots of her digging, but I never managed to due to the battery issues...She did however dig this great little ink....at first we thought it was another "Alling's" ink...like she dug a few years back with Tom.....It was however, unembossed...still a cool little ink. This came out of all the random tantalizing glass under another section of this building.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Anyone know this fruit jar lid? I found it in some shards near where Laur dug the ink....


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

it's a woodbury fruit jar lids woodbury glass works woodbury NJ


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Anyone know this bottle...A Dansville, NY local druggist. "E. Parmalee"? A few of these came out of the hole...Fred had one already and gave me this one. I dug one last summer on our downtown dig with the excavator, but after washing this one up, it's damn near teal and has different embossing...(which appears to be carved into the mold by a 5 year old...)[] Very cool and crude little bottle.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Good finds today, guys.  I don't usually find much, so I was happy to dig that ink.  Thanks, Joe.  I enjoy taking pictures and I enjoy pets.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Somewhere along the way "Hamilton" was added or subtracted....


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> it's damn near teal and has different embossing...(which appears to be carved into the mold by a 5 year old...)[]


 
 It could have been!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*



> ORIGINAL: Oldihtractor
> 
> it's a woodbury fruit jar lids woodbury glass works woodbury NJ


 
 Thanks John...Is it a tough one to find? The small center lug is chipped.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

LOVE this little shaving mug![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Small crack, but rarely ar they whole! Thanks Fred!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

*


----------



## madman (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

THOSE ARE SOME NICE FINDS! IS THE SODA A HUTCH OR GRAVITATING? NICE MEDS AND INKS! OH BY THE WAY CIVILWARS IS A FAV OF MINE AS WELL YOU GUYS ROCK!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

I swapped the horseshoe hutch to Tom,...since it was a tough to find local,...but when I was back in the hole towards the end,....I was very happy to dig this Honey jar!....We'd been finding nice but broken crude pickles, so initially we thought it was one...Till I did the glove wipe![] It was SO black and mucky in this hole, that it will be a miracle if it ever washes out of anything! We were almost getting our boots sucked off from our feet towards the end...It was comical just trying to climb out of the hole!.... I just like the honey and syrup bottles for some reason! Check this guy out....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

It's got a hive, a tree branch, and "1 pound pure honey" embossed...also pretty crude. I like it.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Great Poop y  Dig[]-------tough going for awhile!-----the Oil Lamp and bottom go together[]------the glass still has the metal on it and the stopper in place ----the base  has a square shaft where the glass fits like a glove on it!..Very ornate globe and base. We need to get a picture of the other stuff!.    Great dig.        ~Fred


----------



## madman (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

AWESOME! I NEED ONE OF THOSE .......................


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Last but not least, till the others get their finds cleaned up and we can post them....Laur's marble.[] 

 We'll get the vids up in a moment. Thanks for looking so far.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

I been looking for that for awhile!   []  Yay, Fred.  Bring them over or something.  I'd like to see yours cleaned.  The last I saw of them, they looked like an oil well exploded on them.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Great stuff! I love that honey bottle too. Can't wait to see the other stuff all cleaned up!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Nice little honey bottle. I love the honeys[] I have 2 honeys and I love them both.[:-]

 What did Tom forget how to type?? that's not good being a mayor and all []


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

First video: http://youtu.be/2ucMfs3SN_k


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Second Video:  http://youtu.be/hj1QcCasgYc


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Nice little honey bottle. I love the honeys[] I have 2 honeys and I love them both.[:-]
> 
> What did Tom forget how to type?? that's not good being a mayor and all []


 
 Rick,..I'll just copy and paste this from Tom's oil bottle thread....

 ````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
 Thanks to all for your interest in my oil derrick bottle. Sorry for not reponding sooner. "Under the weather." I will hold on to the bottle until I some day dig it's un-chipped twin. I have several other Siegfried bottles without the derrick. A first for me and only one known here in the local bottle community. It is always a great rush to dig or find an unknown local. I would take an unknown local over any historical flask or bitters any day!!! As a lover of local history, finding unknowns is a real high for me. This is the second new one to me in recent months. I am waiting for a guy who has two more that he pledged to give me soon. Thanks again. 

 Penn Digger 

 Also just gotta say that Tom's right arm's been bothering him pretty bad, and he dug like a trooper today.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 29, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 maybe he has dyspepsia form the water in that hole  [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Ornate...


 
 Almost forgot to add, Fred dug one of these ornate bottles towards bottom,...Still had a cork and smelly _perfume...._ at least now we know what it held...Fred kept saying he smelled something different than the privy small,...he was right, as it was coming from his bottle...Also I think Tom accidentally identified the design when Fred pulled it out, Tom said (in a cheesy french accent)[8|]  "Le Eiffel Tower"...[] it does kind of look like it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

> maybe he has dyspepsia form the water in that hole


 
                 [sm=lol.gif] [sm=rolleyes.gif]  [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's a couple of other wooden items that were still in the bucket that I had forgotten about...Laur dug the short one with the large end...They both  came out out of this privy....Opinions welcome.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

More...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 29, 2012)

Last one.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey, this is Laur.  To some of the more seasoned privy experts, those wood pieces may not seem worth taking home.  I just thought they were neat.  They have some character to them.  Joe thinks the long one might be a chairback spindle.  I am thinking the other one is a furniture piece too, but it really reminds me of part of a mortar and pestle.  I always forget which is which!  I know the English say "pestle and mortar".  Anyway, thanks for looking and any feedback.

 P.S.  Thanks from Joe and me for sharing this dig opportunity with us, Tom.  I think we all had a lot of fun.  I can't wait to go dig some more under the floor.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Joe, 

 Your French is as rotten as that privy.  I said "La Tour Eiffel."  You have to get the le and la right.  You don't want to offend the Frenchies like me.  LOL  Stick with the Italien piason.  Decent digs, now we have to fill it back in.  Sorry I was not in my better digging form.

 Sir Sick Rick,

 No camera and have been a bit lame as of late.  Ring, ring. 


 Pd


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's ok the man with the  permissions is aloud to be lame.[8D] We all know with out permissions we can't dig privys 

 Im the one who has been lame lately,but our time will come.We will be over whelmed with pits again. My back needs a rest anyway.
   We got invited to an out of towner


----------



## rockbot (Jan 30, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Another gem guys. Glad you all got some goodies out of that pit.
 The honey jar is mighty fine too.



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> We were just getting started and the cameras batterys started to give out...[>:]Â  I didn't get any pics of this coming out, but it was one of those great moments when you have two bottles or more going at once....unfortunately the other was lip, neck, and body, but theÂ base was missing....who cares, becauseÂ the whole one was this weird hybrid looking hutch that has eluded us so often![] Penn Digger just recently picked one up at the Pittsburgh show, because we've never been able to dig enough of one to identify what type of bottle it was...just the panel w/ the horeshoe... So I was lucky enough to dig a lucky horseshoe bottle!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Last one.


 
 Husband clubs! [8D]

 The club looking one looks like it could be a masher/pounder for the kitchen...and the other looks like it could have been part of a chair, or spinning wheel.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for the input, feedback and comments everyone..





> Your French is as rotten as that privy. I said "La Tour Eiffel." You have to get the le and la right. You don't want to offend the Frenchies like me. LOL Stick with the Italien piason.


 
 LoL indeed Tom!   I'll stick with the _Italian_ _paisan_, and you stick to the French,...You have to get the spelling right, don't want to offend the Spaghetti benders like me...[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 30, 2012)

Just want to make sure all nations are represented, here.     _Is fheÃ rr GÃ idhlig bhriste na GÃ idhlig sa chiste. []_


----------



## kastoo (Jan 30, 2012)

WOW! A bottle marked Bradford, PA..I bet that's a good one..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 30, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> It's got a hive, a treeÂ branch, and "1 pound pure honey" embossed...also pretty crude. I like it.


 

 UPDATE: This bottle also has 4 or 5 embossed bees flying above the hive...just noticed tonight. []


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> *


 
 Hey Joe,

 Once again, *Great dig, Bradfordites!* You guys sure have had your share of under and inside building digs of late.

 My grandmother used one of those short clublike deals as the "plunger" on her meat grinder.






 I'm looking forward to the cleaned up photos of that New York Bottling Co soda. Does it have a Hutchinson stopper? Sure looks like it could'a been a gravitator.


----------



## nydigger (Jan 31, 2012)

That one wooden piece looks like a pestle...Since it doesn't look like you found a mortar to go with it, it was probably an oh sh*t moment and in the privy it went.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the input, guys.  Here is a similar one I found.


----------



## downeastdigger (Jan 31, 2012)

COOL  !   What a winter bonus dig!
 Thanks for the pictures and info.

 I love the mug, is it early mocha ware?   That druggist is great, and thats as old a Moxie as you'll find.  

 Congratulations man


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know about the mug, Bram.  It does look like it, doesn't it?  I love Mochaware.  It didn't seem old enough to be, but I'm not an expert.  Does anyone know?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  downeastdigger
> 
> COOL  !   What a winter bonus dig!
> Thanks for the pictures and info.
> ...


 

 Thanks Bram....Not sure whether or not it's mochaware, but it has a real old "feel" to it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Fred stopped this morning for some coffee and some catching up...Brought a couple of his finds from last weekend so I could grab some pics....We also had access to the building so we could fill in the privy hole today....We had decided to pull the exposed boards down and dig behind them as we filled it in, but this didn't yield us much. Here's Fred's awesome and mostly intact oil lamp find.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

He found the milkglass base too![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Together again at last! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Both parts are intact and undamaged so it was a great find! Fred also dug this crude aqua flask last week...thought it was unmarked at first but has the maker's initials on the bottom...Nice iridescence going on too.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

It looks like "W. Mc. G. & Co."  Anyone know what that signifies?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Base...


----------



## Dugout (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Nice job guys. I bet the wife's washing machines are glad your done!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Lip is crude although I could have captured it better... (And yes,...this stuff is pretty tough on the wash machines...)[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

The forum and / or my computer won't cooperate so I'll have Laur finish the post...[]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Video:  http://youtu.be/CaLIbN1xUrs


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*



> It looks like "W. Mc. G. & Co." Anyone know what that signifies?


Joe,
 To me it signifies early crude glass. It's William MCCully and Co. out of Pittsburgh. Generally pretty good stuff. Nice find.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

China


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

A building next to our old drugstore dig


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Thanks to Rocky, for these coveralls!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Where I found the inks


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Stoneware ink


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Takin' a break lol.  This dig even included a bathroom!  






 Joe was trying to take off his overalls


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Bummer.  A broken goblet.  This was huge!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

This kitty came to check us out.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Yay!  I found a nice crude aqua ink and a stoneware ink


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Ink.  Nice whittle on it.


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

I thought to myself, "If I could just dig one more bottle, today..." and out he came.  Tom dug a very similar one at this location.


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Joe and Laur!  good job on posting today's dig !-------always a good day digging[8D]--  ~Fred.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Thanks Fred...It was a good dig....

 Bob, Thank you for the info on the glassmaker!

 Today was a day for cool old buildings,...The "Joseph" building, Laur spotted from our seat at the bakery where we met Tom pre-dig for even MORE coffee! []...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

When we were leaving todays dig, Laur spotted a building that has long fascinated me, and all the more shame that it's abandoned and neglected, because if it was in a better neighborhood, it would make a really great home, in my humble opinion...

 Here's a few pics of it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

OOPS! please see next post...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

I love the entry way and arcitecture on this building!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Old style tongue and groove on the ceiling....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Second floor!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

Anyhow, a few years back (about seven) [] Tom and I dug some great old glass not far from here, and at that time I really wanted to get underneath here! This is long before all these crawl digs we've had over the last few years... In fact I think I'll pop over to the Sanborns and see when this thing came on the scene! Possible future dig? We'll see...Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> It looks like "W. Mc. G. & Co."  Anyone know what that signifies?


 
 Hey Joe,

 It's that darned "C" or "G" thing again. I'm with Bob on this one McCully, Pittsburgh all the way.  See Figure 3.






 Lauren is looking *the* picture of fasionably attired diggers. All she heeds to accesorize is the Hershovel. [8D]

 Thanks for the addition of pictures of Fred's lamp reunited, and the closing ceremony inks.






 Another unique Bradford enclosed digging adventure in the books. Thanks y'all.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> This kitty came to check us out.


 
 THe CATSSSSSSSSSS[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> He found the milkglass base too![]


 

 I have the same lamp minus the metal piece. I dug mine in a privy so it prob rotted.
   Cool lamp I want to get mine working. Nice stone ink to Reds


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

It is cool.  WTG, Fred.  I wondered if it could be made to work again.  This one did come out of the privy.  The area where I dug the inks was under a crawlspace in the same building.

 I know what you mean about the cats, Rick!  My friend, Rach, said this one's name is Desmond[]  I think that building is cool as hell.  I also think it has a vibe to it, like there's some residents still lurking []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

LoL,...Thanks Surf and Rick....

 Rick, Fred's came out of the privy too, I suppose it's because our privys seem to be loaded with crude oil that preserved Fred's metal piece....Here's a sardine tin that came out of an early bradford privy last fall (also loaded with crude oil!)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Surf!...Meant to tell you earlier today,...You may be right on the money about the meat angle....This building shows on the maps as half of it being meat related from 1886 thru 1925....


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 5, 2012)

> Surf!...Meant to tell you earlier today,...You may be right on the money about the meat angle....This building shows on the maps as half of it being meat related from 1886 thru 1925....


 
 Thanks Joe,

 I think the technical term may be "meat pusher" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.


----------



## WAHIAWA DIGGER (Feb 5, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Second Video:Â  http://youtu.be/hj1QcCasgYc


 
 "Windows Movie Maker" is a great program to put movies together & create slide shows.  Nice finds!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 5, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*



> ORIGINAL:  WAHIAWA DIGGER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'll second that []


----------



## rockbot (Feb 5, 2012)

*RE: RE:Return to the Unexpected privy...UNDER BUILDING!*

I like it too Jose! hard to see such good materials go to waste.

 Nice lamp Mr Fred.

 Glad the coveralls are doing you well Red![]




> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I love the entry way and arcitecture on this building!


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 5, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, once I got the hang of it, I made a few videos and it was easy. Thanks everyone.  I feel like I got run over by a truck, but I have my inks [&:][][]


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 9, 2012)

*RE: ...UNDER BUILDING PRIVY FINISH...*

Got confirmation from Kungfufighter that the mug, pictured on page 4, is later mochaware (mid 19th century).  Thanks, Jeff!


----------

